# Infrared Film (First Time)



## Silver.Winged.Demon (Sep 6, 2008)

I have read the article http://www.vividlight.com/Articles/2915.htm
on infrared film and processing.

I understand a red filter is needed and there is a focusing technique.  I am planning to do a photoshoot on architecture in the winter where there is snow on the trees and on the ground.  I have a variety of cameras from my Zeiss Ikon Ikonta, to my Miranda 35mm and Nikon N50.

I need help with the focusing technique is the big part and some advice from users.

I will be developing myself and I have a darkroom as well as the steel canisters for developing that is recommended


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats neat I have never seen IR in the winter, that should look cool.

The film by it self will make thing IR, but the filter will enhance it more

Yeah, you'll want to focus your lens before you put the filter on


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 7, 2008)

Silver.Winged.Demon said:


> I need help with the focusing technique is the big part and some advice from users.



If your lens has an IR focus mark just use that; focus the lens as normal, see what distance is aligned with the visible light focus mark, and align it with the IR mark. Or use enough depth of field that it doesn't matter.

I'd shoot one test roll with the Ikonta before running too much IR film through it.  It may or may not be particularly IR proof.  If you've got a red window on the back cover it with a couple of layers of electrical tape or aluminum foil or something IR opaque.


----------

